# Strikeforce: Rafael Cavalcante vs Dan Henderson



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Im sorry guys i know the odds arent in his favor but i cant bet against a team quest guy.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Relavate said:


> Im sorry guys i know the odds arent in his favor but i cant bet against a team quest guy.


 Team Quest is going thru tough times. Lindland and Hendo are going to court and splitting up their gyms.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

good odds too bad i only had a thousand to put on feijao


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gonna put 30k on Feijao, I see him catching Hendo on the feet.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if Hendo's fighting levels going south, or his competition level is going up (or both) so I just went with Feijao too in hopes the bookies are wrong.


----------



## Coke (Mar 2, 2011)

Do you think the bookies are fixing fights? I don't understand how Feijao can be 2.90. 

Most ppl would put money on Feijao and the bookie will go bankrupt. I seriously don't see too many ppl putting bet on Henderson with a low odd of 1.48.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Gonna be a good fight I'm really anxious but I don't think Dan is done so I put my last 24 credits on him fedor took my farm so I need some wins I think Henderson will catch cavalcante


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Absurd odds.

100k on Rafael.


----------



## Coke (Mar 2, 2011)

How do I put 2,000 on Rafael Cavalcante.

Sorry I'm new to this website, please tell me.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Above the thread is the betting box, just add ' 2000 ' into the box opposite Cavalcante's name and click 'Place bet'


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

100 000 to Henderson. His got this.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rauno said:


> 100 000 to Henderson. His got this.


Not a chance, Mr "I'm gonna lose 100000 credits"


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Not a chance, Mr "I'm gonna lose 100000 credits"


Well his been in the cage with the best of them and hasn't been knocked out, which i think is Feijao's only chance. Sadly though, Henderson is trying to outstrike him and forget his awesome wrestling.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

100k on Hendo WAR HENDO!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Dan in 3!



> Round 1 - Both fighters tentative early. Cavalcante strikes first with a solid low kick. More circling and little action through the first minute. Henderson stalks, but Cavalcante gets another low kick. Henderson gets through a quick combo, but Cavalcante then drops him with a shot of his own. Cavalcante pounces, but Henderson quickly recovers and gets back to his feet and then gets the takedown. Henderson works from full guard, and the pace again slows. The ref calls for action. Henderson looks for ground and pound, but the Brazilian ties him up. Henderson looks for lunging shots that Cavalcante narrowly avoids, and they clinch against the cage. Henderson lands a nice shot to the body. The fighters trade knees, but they tie up, and the pace again slows. The ref calls for a break and restart. It's a close round, but MMAjunkie.com scores it 10-9 for Henderson.
> 
> Round 2 - Cavalcante lands a right, and they both look for heavy shots. Henderson clinches and pushes the action against the cage. The pace slows again, and the ref wants action. Cavalcante works punches to the ribs but doesn't have much leverage. Henderson looks for a single leg before going high with a punch. Cavalcante looks for the trip takedown, but Henderson masterfully fends it off and gets his own takedown. Henderson lands in half guard. Henderson delivers a couple punches, but Cavalcante grabs a leg and reverses the position to take control of the top. Cavalcante works punches to the body, but Henderson ties him up and avoids most damage. The pro-Henderson fans want a stand-up, and the ref obliges. Cavalcante wings a wild right that misses. Henderson lands a nice low kick and then gets the takedown. He lands in half guard and closes out the round in top position. MMAjunkie.com scores it 10-9 for Henderson.
> 
> Round 3 - Henderson moves forward and lands a solid right before clinching and eventually breaking off. They reset in the center, and Henderson partially connects on a right. He then tackles Cavalcante to the mat and unloads a quick barrage of blows to force the TKO stoppage. The crowd is ecstatic. Dan Henderson def. champ Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante via TKO (strikes) - Round 3, 0:50 (becomes new Strikeforce light-heavyweight champion)


http://mmajunkie.com/news/22716/strikeforce-feijao-vs-henderson-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ouch. This result made my testicles hurt.

Bloody Hendo. lol. raise01:


----------

